
Google Handwriting Input in 82 languages on your Android mobile device - cleverjake
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/04/google-handwriting-input-in-82.html
======
noteloop
The language support is quite impressive with support for latin, CJK and even
indic scripts. Notable omissions include RTL scripts like Arabic and Hebrew.

From:
[https://support.google.com/faqs/faq/6188721](https://support.google.com/faqs/faq/6188721)

At the moment Google Handwriting Input supports 82 languages: Afrikaans,
Albanian, Azerbaijani, Basque, Belarusian, Bengali, Bosnian, Bulgarian,
Cantonese, Catalan, Cebuano, Chinese, Chinese (Simplified), Chinese
(Traditional), Croatian, Czech, Danish, Dutch, English, Esperanto, Estonian,
Filipino, Finnish, French, Galician, German, Greek, Gujarati, Haitian, Hindi,
Hmong, Hungarian, Icelandic, Indonesian, Irish, Italian, Japanese, Javanese,
Kannada, Khmer, Korean, Kurdish, Kyrgyz, Lao, Latin, Latvian, Lithuanian,
Macedonian, Malagasy, Malay, Malayalam, Maltese, Maori, Marathi, Mongolian,
Nepali, Norwegian, Nyanja, Odia, Polish, Portuguese, Punjabi, Romanian,
Russian, Serbian, Sinhala, Slovak, Slovenian, Somalian, Spanish, Sundanese,
Swahili, Swedish, Tamil, Telugu, Thai, Turkish, Ukrainian, Vietnamese, Welsh,
Xhosa, Zulu

